# Streetlow Arte Prison Art Exhibit & Costume Party



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Please help spread the word and help fundraise for our young Raza behind walls! Heart of Chaos Juvinile Hall Art Program is a great Non-Profit that has allowed the power of Art to uplift our incarcerated youth and guide them in a different direction! Please mass email, facebook, myspace, radio, layitlow.com this flyer for La Causa! Shaooooh! Gracias!

THE SOULERO'S BALLROOM REVUE
PD Soundz - Streetlow Magazine - South First Billiards Presents

Streetlow Arte “On The Outside Looking In”
Prison Art Exhibit Concert & Costume Party
(Heart Of Chaos Juvenile Hall Art Program Fundraiser)

Hosted By: The Homeboy Mad & Dee Lady

Sat. Oct. 9
5:00pm-1:00am

South First Billiards
420 South 1st St.
San Jo, Ca 95112

Enjoy an uplifting Art & Photo exhibit featuring arte from prison, incarcerated youth, local Chicano artists & photographers

Spinning Rare Soul 45's
Moses & The 10 Commandments of Soul

Dino Aponte Sings "Maybe So, Maybe No"

Joe Baby Performs “For The Gente”

Brother Ig Performs “In The Rain”

Performing Gospel SOUL
Amazing Grace

$15 Cover Charge (Fundraiser)
Car Clubs w/5 Members SAVE $20
Dressed in Costume SAVE $5

Costume Party w/PRIZES given to the best dressed Lowriders, Zoot Suiters, Rockabilly’s & Pin Ups
Sponsored by Greenspan's Original Clothing Store

Prison Art
Firme Oldies
Gospel Soul
Chicano Rap
Costume Party
Prize Giveaways
Pool Tables

Featuring Arte & Photography from

Streetlow Arte
The Beat Within
Heart Of Chaos
Greg Carrillo
Miguel Machuca
Jose Martinez
Frank Torres
Isela Garcia
Mike Lopez
Richard “Gypsy” Fernandez
King 157
Pistolero Viejo
Abraham Ortega
Roberto Cervantez
Drew Hunid
Zeta

Contact info: (408) 449-1566
[email protected]
facebook.com/thehomeboymad
myspace.com/thehomeboymad

No Set Tripping - No Bad Attitudes - God Loves You


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Be sure to get your firme ropita at Greenspans.com! Original Pendleton's, Original Cascade Charlie Brown's, Stacy's, Wino's & other Discontinued items!


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

There is 13 Parking spaces in front of the Billiards in Downtown San Jo that I will be reserving for Lowriders! Donate $20 for the Heart Of Chaos Juvinile Hall Art Program on Oct. 9th! Ask me how you can help out our little carnalitos in Juvi & and park your firme ranfla at our event! 

Call 408 449 1566


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

Great idea. GREAT line up! It would be great to do something like that around the country! 
BTW, Greenspan's NOW has original Red Liners, Imperials, and more ORIGINAL lowrider straw hats (like in "American Me"), and soon Romeos, and original fur collar coats (like we sold to the movie "Stand And Deliver"!) Greenspan's is now on twitter too


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Be sure to pick up this week's magazine of the Silicon Valley Metro featuring the Streetlow Arte "On The Outside Looking In" Prison Art Exhibit, Concert & Costume Party & recieve a coupon for your first TWO hours of playing pool for FREE at South First Billiards!


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

That would be Bad! A Streetlow Arte show in LA, Texas, AZ & Chicago!


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

LIVE prformance from the Bronx Tale himself Dino Aponte!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

TTT FOR A FIRME SHOW!!!


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Be Sure to grab your copy of SHADY SIDE OF TOWN

A firme Classic! If you love this CD You will love all them firme rolas that will be spun at the Streetlow Arte "On The Outside Looking In" Show!


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE HOMEBOY MAD_@Sep 20 2010, 11:43 PM~18618652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

to the top.. for this grand event..


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Childhood Dreams showed love for our 1st event in April '09 and will show love once again displaying their bikes at the SLM Arte event! Shaooooh!


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Other Clubs & Lowriders that showed love for our 1st event April '09


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Much love to these Rare Soul Compilation labels that have pushed the movement of the SOULERO to where it stands now! Without Soul Collectors like Soul Strivers Recordings & PD Soundz pushing these Firme CD's there would be no Soulero's Ball!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Moses & The 10 Commandments Of Soul
Tommy Siqueiro de Patrons C.C.
Fernando Aguilar de Dukes C.C.
Vick Vasquez of The Soul Strivers
Arlene Soulera
Spinning Rare OLDIES/Soul 45's Sat Oct 9 5pm-1am SOUTH FIRST BILLIARDS 420 S. 1st St. San Jo, Ca 95112


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CHECK IT OUT THERE'S PARKING RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE SHOW, BUT THERE'S ONLY ENOUGH ROOM FOR 12 CARS. WE'RE TRYING TO GET SOME RIDES PARKED IN FRONT OF THE VENUE, SO WE'RE ASKING IF ANYONE WANTS TO PARK THEIR RANFLA IN FRONT PLEASE LET US KNOW.. WE'RE ASKING $20.00 PER CAR TO PARK RIGHT IN FRONT, THE MONEY WILL GO STRAIGHT TO "HEART OF CHAOS JUVENILE HALL ART PROGRAM" :cheesy: THANKS... SO LETS DO THIS GENTE, LETS RAISE SOME MONEY FOR THE TALENTED YOUTH... CONTACT THE HOMEBOY MAD FOR MORE INFO....  (408)449-1566


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Trip out on this link!

http://www.southfirstfridays.com/


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

trip out on this link! Brother Ig's In The Rain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHpZaDf09Ow


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

More youtube videos!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgNTBESgncs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ5_-AG94E8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9SVQYm2WGU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv_yBVs92So

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNG_p_VhgZE


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 30 2010, 06:42 PM~18705782
> *CHECK IT OUT THERE'S PARKING RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE SHOW, BUT THERE'S ONLY ENOUGH ROOM FOR 12 CARS. WE'RE TRYING TO GET SOME RIDES PARKED IN FRONT OF THE VENUE, SO WE'RE ASKING IF ANYONE WANTS TO PARK THEIR RANFLA IN FRONT PLEASE LET US KNOW.. WE'RE ASKING $20.00 PER CAR TO PARK RIGHT IN FRONT, THE MONEY WILL GO STRAIGHT TO "HEART OF CHAOS JUVENILE HALL ART PROGRAM" :cheesy: THANKS... SO LETS DO THIS GENTE, LETS RAISE SOME MONEY FOR THE TALENTED YOUTH... CONTACT THE HOMEBOY MAD FOR MORE INFO....  (408)449-1566
> *


Are the parking spots already filled up?


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE HOMEBOY MAD_@Oct 5 2010, 06:23 PM~18744785
> *Trip out on this link!
> 
> http://www.southfirstfridays.com/
> *


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------

